# Won't this make a cool prop



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

i think this would make a cool prop with some modifications:
http://www.festo.com/cms/de_de/5890_6299.htm#6040


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Very cool, but $$$$$$!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

That is really cool! 
It would make a cool ghost or something


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I demand you write them and find out ho much one would cost to buy!!!!!!!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Oooohh, convert it to an air spider.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

that is soooooooooooo cool!!!!!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

that is freaking cool!!!! but I bet it would set ya back a pretty penny.....


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that is such a cool invention!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is so cool....hundreds of hours of design and engineering....must be a one of a kind.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That is so cool. I want one.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Awsome. I'm invisioning a home-made one using a garbage bag and some yarn......


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Heck, I just want to borrow his brain for an hour or two!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"Air is the element of the AirJelly. Rather than swimming through water like the AquaJelly, it glides through the air with the aid of its central electric drive and an intelligent, adaptive mechanical system. The remote-controlled AirJelly is kept in the air by its helium-filled ballonet.

The AirJelly’s only energy source are two lithium-ion-polymer batteries, to which the central electric drive is attached. This transmits its power to a bevel gear and then to eight spur gears, which drive the eight tentacles of the jellyfish via their respective cranks. The structure of each tentacle is based on the Fin Ray Effect®. Using a peristaltic movement to drive a balloon was previously unknown in the history of aviation. The AirJelly is the first indoor flying object to use such a peristaltic propulsion system. The jellyfish glides gently through the air thanks to this new drive concept based on the reaction thrust principle.

The AirJelly steers through three-dimensional environments by shifting its weight. Its two servo motors are located at the “North pole” of the jellyfish and controlled proportionally. If the pendulum moves in one direction, the AirJelly’s centre of gravity shifts in this direction – the AirJelly is thus able to swim in any spatial direction. The propulsive force of the drive can be varied by moving the Fin Ray® tentacles more quickly or slowly.

Festo demonstrates with this exhibit that a central electric drive – combined with an intelligent mechanical system – can offer fascinating possibilities for “lighter-than-air” aviation. Festo aims to delight its customers with innovative, fascinating and intelligent solutions in both automation and didactics. It therefore offers a wide range of electric, pneumatic and hybrid drive systems, together with the respective sensors and control possibilities."

Think anyone can decipher this and create a schematic?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's info on the aquajelly: movie link http://www.festo.com/cms/de_de/5889_6297.htm#6036










"Two new robots are proving to be a hit with the masses attending Germany's Hannover Fair. Designed and developed by automobile manufacturer Festo, the AquaJelly and its sibling the AirJelly have been wowing the crowds with their biological approach to motorization.

The Jellys use a 3 volt electric coreless motor and get their energy from lithium-ion batteries. The sea-faring robots are about the size of a basketball while the air Jelly is considerably larger; the helium balloon at this Jelly's center (which gives it the lift) is 1.35 meters across. Their tentacles are a series of ribbed frames covered with a plastic surface. Movement is done by having the tentacles undulate, just as a real sea jellyfish does, and the robots are then able to traverse the air or water as a sequence of controlled weight shifts are done internally, changing the Jelly's center of gravity. "The pendulum shifts their weight, and they move in a new direction," says Markus Fischer, Festo's head of corporate design.

As for the AquaJelly, this robot can guide itself through its watery environment by itself. Using pre-programmed software based on swarm intelligence, input from its sensor array and a light communications system to keep tabs on any brothers floating around it, the AquaJelly glides through the water with the grace of its real-world counterpart. The AquaJelly's sensors and programming are also smart enough to change their rate of propulsion depending on the depth they are at. They can even tell when they are running low on battery power. When they get low on juice they will head over to their charging dock and check to see if it's currently occupied by another Jelly via wireless transmission.

The applications for smart robots that can work in aquatic or aerial environments under little or no human supervision can open the door for cheaper and more efficient productivity in these environments."


----------

